# Help with my G20



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

I just bought a Glock 20 and today was the first day I got to shoot it. I bought it used and I was wanting to know if anyone else has trouble with a round not kicking into the chamber when you are empty and slap a new mag in. is this a mag problem or a gun problem. I noticed that one of the mags I have works better then the other two it came with. It also came with some after market sights that are all black. Im not sure if they are off or if its just me. When I shot a glock 34 I was very accurate with it but with the 20 I was missing.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I sold mine last year but only 'cause I wanted something else...............and of course I regret gettin' rid of it. I never had any trouble (only had the mags that came with it) of any kind but if I was guessing, I'd say it's a mag problem. Make sure the cartridges are all the way back against the flat side of the mag where the witness holes are (tap it gently on a table after loading). You may also check and see if the feed ramp is smooth and clean (polishing it by hand won't hurt it). Keep us informed with any success or failures. :smt023 And, of course, if you give up............just send it to me and rid yourself of those frustrations...:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

what brand of ammo are you using?


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

Remington 180 GR and CCI 200 GR but i will soon be getting some doubleTap. and i also have some Federal 180 GR that i havent tried


----------



## watsoncb (Jan 19, 2007)

*Mdl 20 Problems*

It sounds like your Model 20 has been modified a bit from your mention of the sights. Maybe you have a KKM or Lonewolf barrel in it. Does the Mdl 20 have any writing on the top of the chamber? When I put a Lonewolf barrel in my Model 20 the factory mags fit was a bit more snug.

I am not sure about the ammo. Usually a Glock will take anything, where a aftermarket barrel will be a bit more picky.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

I think it is the factory glock barrel


----------

